# One million Americans have already cast 2020 vote in ‘historic’ early voting surge



## Eric

Bad news if you're a Republican. In fact, ask yourself the last time you heard one of them say "have you voted?".









						One million Americans have already cast 2020 vote in ‘historic’ early voting surge
					

Surge is being driven by changes to state voting laws to make voting safer during pandemic




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well, I hope _they're_ not voting early. But there are no guarantees. 

I'm feeling a _little _better about Biden's chances, though, what with the polls, the early voting, and now Trump's tax revelations. Here's hoping the Republicans are discouraged and stay home on election day.


----------



## SuperMatt

I think there are a lot of people who care about America, which will drive record turnout this year and a massive rebuke of Trump and his enablers.


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> I think there are a lot of people who care about America, which will drive record turnout this year and a massive rebuke of Trump and his enablers.



Agreed. Trump sowing so much doubt seems like it's driving turnout from those who may have otherwise sat it out.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> Well, I hope _they're_ not voting early. But there are no guarantees.
> 
> I'm feeling a _little _better about Biden's chances, though, what with the polls, the early voting, and now Trump's tax revelations. Here's hoping the Republicans are discouraged and stay home on election day.




From your lips to gods’ ears.


----------



## Edd

Alli said:


> From your lips to gods’ ears.



Was going to post exactly that. I need this to be over; I feel stressed.


----------



## Eric

Edd70 said:


> Was going to post exactly that. I need this to be over; I feel stressed.



I hear you, it's to the point that I can't even watch the news anymore because Trump literally sucks the air out of everything and is on 24/7.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Why?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315662020453240833/


----------



## jonblatho

Probably well over 10 million votes have already been cast, according to this early vote tracker, just hazarding a guess from the many states that aren’t reporting (yet?).


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> Why?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315662020453240833/



That is insane.

On the other hand, thank god for early voting. Could you imagine all these people and many, many others _all_ voting on Nov. 3?

Doesn’t bode well for Donald.


----------



## JayMysteri0

In case anyone is still NOT clear why THIS president is so worried about voting, and republicans have worked so diligently to make voting the chore it isn't...  
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316059298087264259/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Just dropped off our ballots at the Board of Elections yesterday evening. Feels good.


----------



## Clix Pix

Happy and proud here to be able to announce that this afternoon I went to the satellite early voting location (the local branch of the county public library) and cast my vote!  I joined about one hundred or so of my fellow citizens in this electoral district standing in line around the exterior perimeters of the library building, and all of us were masked as well as trying to be careful to maintain appropriate social distance.  The line moved along fairly smoothly and more people kept coming in at the end as those of us already there kept moving forward.  It was a gorgeous afternoon, so no problem standing around for about an hour and a half outdoors!  I played with my iPad for a while and from time to time gazed around at my fellow citizens as we were moving forward, from the rear of the building to  in front of it at last, then let into the lobby two-by-two and in that area went through the initial careful procedures set up to both accommodate the voting requirements and the COVID-19 precautions and procedures before proceeding to the library's large meeting room where there were a few more verification steps before then being handed the actual ballot.  There were both tables at which one could sit and booths at which one could stand in order to read and fill in the appropriate tabs beside each name/category  with either a blue or black pen.  I used my own pen rather than one of theirs.   Sticking the document into the scanner was the final step and, "Congratulations!  You have voted!" came up on the screen. Big smile here!  . Did my part to hammer another little nail into the "coffin" representing the end of the Orange Man's unreal, totally mind-boggling presence in the White House, hopefully putting an end to what we, the American people,  have painfully endured for the past four years.

They had curbside voting available for the disabled and elderly who couldn't have stood in line, and they also had a ballot drop box available outside the library (with an attendant)  for those who had filled out their absentee/early ballot at home and who had brought it to the site.  Plenty of staff around to make sure all procedures were followed correctly and to answer any questions or concerns someone might have.  This is a highly multicultural area so ballots were available in various languages, as needed, as were the instructions on sheets handed out ahead of time to those who wanted to review the sample ballots before going into the voting area.   All seemed to be working smoothly and efficiently, which of course is extremely important.

After I voted, although  when I first arrived, before getting in line I had already dropped the book I was returning into the book drop on the exterior of the building, I still just _had_ to go in to the library proper afterwards -- the lure of a library is just irresistible to me -- and although I've still got several books at home to read, I picked out a couple more. 

I miss those cool "I Voted!" stickers we used to get, so I'm happy to have the digital version on here!


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> Happy and proud here to be able to announce that this afternoon I went to the satellite early voting location (the local branch of the county public library) and cast my vote!  I joined about one hundred or so of my fellow citizens in this electoral district standing in line around the exterior perimeters of the library building, and all of us were masked as well as trying to be careful to maintain appropriate social distance.  The line moved along fairly smoothly and more people kept coming in at the end as those of us already there kept moving forward.  It was a gorgeous afternoon, so no problem standing around for about an hour and a half outdoors!  I played with my iPad for a while and from time to time gazed around at my fellow citizens as we were moving forward, from the rear of the building to  in front of it at last, then let into the lobby two-by-two and in that area went through the initial careful procedures set up to both accommodate the voting requirements and the COVID-19 precautions and procedures before proceeding to the library's large meeting room where there were a few more verification steps before then being handed the actual ballot.  There were both tables at which one could sit and booths at which one could stand in order to read and fill in the appropriate tabs beside each name/category  with either a blue or black pen.  I used my own pen rather than one of theirs.   Sticking the document into the scanner was the final step and, "Congratulations!  You have voted!" came up on the screen. Big smile here!  . Did my part to hammer another little nail into the "coffin" representing the end of the Orange Man's unreal, totally mind-boggling presence in the White House, hopefully putting an end to what we, the American people,  have painfully endured for the past four years.
> 
> They had curbside voting available for the disabled and elderly who couldn't have stood in line, and they also had a ballot drop box available outside the library (with an attendant)  for those who had filled out their absentee/early ballot at home and who had brought it to the site.  Plenty of staff around to make sure all procedures were followed correctly and to answer any questions or concerns someone might have.  This is a highly multicultural area so ballots were available in various languages, as needed, as were the instructions on sheets handed out ahead of time to those who wanted to review the sample ballots before going into the voting area.   All seemed to be working smoothly and efficiently, which of course is extremely important.
> 
> After I voted, although  when I first arrived, before getting in line I had already dropped the book I was returning into the book drop on the exterior of the building, I still just _had_ to go in to the library proper afterwards -- the lure of a library is just irresistible to me -- and although I've still got several books at home to read, I picked out a couple more.
> 
> I miss those cool "I Voted!" stickers we used to get, so I'm happy to have the digital version on here!



Excellent, this is a great story and a good example of how people are actually interested in participating. I have a good friend who has never voted in his life and this time around we got him registered and he's happy to be voting, he also gave me cash and asked me to donate it to Biden on his behalf.

I don't think Biden is necessarily an electrified candidate but he's likable, honest and will get us back on track. However, a referendum on Trump is what really seems to be driving turnout, as appears to be the case with you as well. Here's to hoping we get back to some sense of normalcy in 2021.

Also, yes, way to rock the I Voted badge here


----------



## Thomas Veil

ericgtr12 said:


> ...I don't think Biden is necessarily an electrified candidate but he's likable, honest and will get us back on track.



When my wife and I dropped off our ballots, she said "I'd vote for a cheese sandwich before I'd vote for Trump."

I like that in Ohio we can look up our ballot to make sure it was received.


​


----------



## Clix Pix

I always liked Joe Biden, back in the days when he was VP to Barack Obama, and right, he's not the most electrifying and exciting candidate for president, and he's no spring chicken, that's for sure, but he is a darned sight better than the alternative and if nothing else, he does have good solid experience behind him.   I also like Kamala Harris as the running mate, as I think she is a savvy woman who has a whole lot to offer this country in a nationwide leadership role. 

I daresay that you are right on the money that this particular election year is moving forward so vigorously in the voting process because, yeah, a lot of people have belatedly realized that, hey, there was a huge mistake made four years ago and we need to fix this, and _right now_.     I spotted  a couple of friends and neighbors in the line today,  chatted with one briefly, and a friend who had already voted rode past us on her bicycle, waving and cheering everyone on.....  People are getting interested in this election process with so much more enthusiasm and sense of urgency than I ever remember seeing in years past.....

We have a fair amount of days and times from the start earlier in the month for early voting to the end of the period,  and it is really telling that there are already so many people out there lining up to do it RIGHT NOW.....    Yesterday was the first day that the satellite voting facilities were available and already they've been very, very busy both yesterday and today.  Prior to that the main county electoral office facility has had lines each and every day.   People aren't waiting, they are getting out there to let their wishes be known......


----------



## Apple fanboy

What are the polls saying though? Any early predictions?


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> I always liked Joe Biden, back in the days when he was VP to Barack Obama, and right, he's not the most electrifying and exciting candidate for president, and he's no spring chicken, that's for sure, but he is a darned sight better than the alternative and if nothing else, he does have good solid experience behind him.   I also like Kamala Harris as the running mate, as I think she is a savvy woman who has a whole lot to offer this country in a nationwide leadership role.
> 
> I daresay that you are right on the money that this particular election year is moving forward so vigorously in the voting process because, yeah, a lot of people have belatedly realized that, hey, there was a huge mistake made four years ago and we need to fix this, and _right now_.     I spotted  a couple of friends and neighbors in the line today,  chatted with one briefly, and a friend who had already voted rode past us on her bicycle, waving and cheering everyone on.....  People are getting interested in this election process with so much more enthusiasm and sense of urgency than I ever remember seeing in years past.....
> 
> We have a fair amount of days and times from the start earlier in the month for early voting to the end of the period,  and it is really telling that there are already so many people out there lining up to do it RIGHT NOW.....    Yesterday was the first day that the satellite voting facilities were available and already they've been very, very busy both yesterday and today.  Prior to that the main county electoral office facility has had lines each and every day.   People aren't waiting, they are getting out there to let their wishes be known......



Agreed, I don't think the flood of early voters bodes well for the Republican party, it should worry them.


----------



## Clix Pix

I hope it DOES worry the Republicans, as well it should!!!!  Their candidate is totally nuts and round the bend and has no more business being in office than one of the orangutans at the local zoo! 

In answer to AFB, no poll results yet, it's too early for that, but the very fact that people are heading to the polls in record numbers for this early in the election period definitely suggests that they are not exactly voting to keep the Orange Man in office....

Also, though, to be fair, this is the first election year in which many states, Virginia included, have eased up on the early-voting / absentee voting requirements, so that now anyone can vote early, they no longer have to have specific reasons for doing so, and undoubtedly that, too, makes a difference in all of this.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> I hope it DOES worry the Republicans, as well it should!!!!  Their candidate is totally nuts and round the bend and has no more business being in office than one of the orangutans at the local zoo!
> 
> In answer to AFB, no poll results yet, it's too early for that, but the very fact that people are heading to the polls in record numbers for this early in the election period definitely suggests that they are not exactly voting to keep the Orange Man in office....



Let it be so!!!!!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Biden is also out-fundraising Trump. By a lot.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> Biden is also out-fundraising Trump. By a lot.



Even then I wonder if it's enough to combat the onslaught of Trump's bombardment of the airwaves, he's using the bully pulpit to his advantage in every way right now which is hard to compete with.


----------



## iLunar

ericgtr12 said:


> Even then I wonder if it's enough to combat the onslaught of Trump's bombardment of the airwaves, he's using the bully pulpit to his advantage in every way right now which is hard to compete with.




And doing so in complete violation of the Hatch Act. It disgusts me to see the White House dressed up like whore for Trump.


----------



## Eric

iLunar said:


> And doing so in complete violation of the Hatch Act. It disgusts me to see the White House dressed up like whore for Trump.



One of the more light weight of Trump's crimes in the scheme of things.


----------



## Alli

We might not know the results of this election for days...or weeks. Unless the early results are so overwhelming that the late results won’t matter. Be prepared for a bumpy ride.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> We might not know the results of this election for days...or weeks. Unless the early results are so overwhelming that the late results won’t matter. Be prepared for a bumpy ride.



I keep hearing that and know it's a possibility but in 2016 they called it for Trump by midnight on election night and he didn't win by that much. Wondering why people think it's going to be so much different this time?


----------



## iLunar

ericgtr12 said:


> I keep hearing that and know it's a possibility but in 2016 they called it for Trump by midnight on election night and he didn't win by that much. Wondering why people think it's going to be so much different this time?




Mail-in ballots take longer to process, and some very important swing states have moved to mail-in voting. PA in particular is going to take a few days, I think. Philadelphia and Pittsburg are heavily voting by mail. Those two cities alone will account for 50% of PA's votes, and it will likely take days to process them. The state-house republicans blocked pre-counting of those ballots, likely by direction from the Trump campaign.

It wouldn't surprise me at all if Trump declares PA for himself on election night, the votes come in and prove him wrong, and then he sues to overturn the results. I think that's been their strategy for quite some time now.


----------



## lizkat

ericgtr12 said:


> Even then I wonder if it's enough to combat the onslaught of Trump's bombardment of the airwaves, he's using the bully pulpit to his advantage in every way right now which is hard to compete with.




Still the Dems are raising money by bucketloads even this late in the races...  more than a hundred million via Act Blue contributions just since Tuesday.   This is the kind of post-ad-buy money that's needed for the last part of the season, to gear up the get-out-vote efforts among likely voters.

The Rs have been shuffling their plans back and forth as polls change or Trump says yet one more stupid thing...  pulling money out of Ohio or putting it back in,  running some "daylight" ads (between Senate incumbents and Trump) now in tight races.


----------



## rdrr

Some of the Rs are starting to jump ship.  Charlie Baker Gov MA stated he won't support Trump in 2020 (doesn't disclose who he is voting for thought), and Sen Sasse has recently openly criticized Trump.  My prediction if things get worse for Trump you are going to see a lot of "Barely knew the guy..."


----------



## Eric

rdrr said:


> Some of the Rs are starting to jump ship.  Charlie Baker Gov MA stated he won't support Trump in 2020 (doesn't disclose who he is voting for thought), and Sen Sasse has recently openly criticized Trump.  My prediction if things get worse for Trump you are going to see a lot of "Barely knew the guy..."



A Republican not supporting Biden is something I can understand. A Republican supporting Trump is something I can't.


----------



## lizkat

iLunar said:


> Mail-in ballots take longer to process




Well the GOP may well have a thumb on that scale if they can manage it...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JayMysteri0 said:


> Why?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315662020453240833/




The last time I saw something like this in real life, was outside a polling station (I was inside, formally observing the actual preparations of the staff in the hours before they opened for polling) more than an hour before polls opened at 7.a.m. on polling day in Kosovo in 2000, in the first free democratic election in that country's history, and where people stood - with commendable and stoic patience - in sub-zero temperatures.  

It was something that was impressive, and was both moving and immensely powerful to see.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

iLunar said:


> Mail-in ballots take longer to process, and some very important swing states have moved to mail-in voting. PA in particular is going to take a few days, I think. Philadelphia and Pittsburg are heavily voting by mail. Those two cities alone will account for 50% of PA's votes, and it will likely take days to process them. The state-house republicans blocked pre-counting of those ballots, likely by direction from the Trump campaign.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me at all if Trump declares PA for himself on election night, the votes come in and prove him wrong, and then he sues to overturn the results. I think that's been their strategy for quite some time now.




This is the scenario that I fear.


----------



## Clix Pix

On my way to another destination this afternoon, I passed the library and took a look -- there was once again a long line around the building.  Very encouraging, especially since today's weather is nowhere near as pleasant as yesterday's.....  People were standing out there in the chilly afternoon, with occasional rain spitting on them, and the clouds above hinting at more rain to come, and yet there they were, because, by gum, they wanted to cast their vote and let their wishes regarding who governs this country be known......


----------



## iLunar

Scepticalscribe said:


> This is the scenario that I fear.




Me too.

PA will likely determine the election.









						Swing State Tracker: No Pressure, Pennsylvania, but the World’s Fate Rests on You
					

Bad news for those tired of hearing the word “fracking.”




					slate.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

lizkat said:


> Still the Dems are raising money by bucketloads even this late in the races...  more than a hundred million via Act Blue contributions just since Tuesday.   This is the kind of post-ad-buy money that's needed for the last part of the season, to gear up the get-out-vote efforts among likely voters.
> 
> The Rs have been shuffling their plans back and forth as polls change or Trump says yet one more stupid thing...  pulling money out of Ohio or putting it back in,  running some "daylight" ads (between Senate incumbents and Trump) now in tight races.



It's nice to have this luxury. Not only are the Dems spending plenty on Biden, they're spending plenty on regaining the Senate.

I hope it works. I want to see a blue tsunami. I want election night to look like this for the GOP:


----------



## Eric

iLunar said:


> Me too.
> 
> PA will likely determine the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swing State Tracker: No Pressure, Pennsylvania, but the World’s Fate Rests on You
> 
> 
> Bad news for those tired of hearing the word “fracking.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slate.com



There are no polls that show Trump taking PA, they've made adjustments from lessons learned in 2016 and all paths lead to Biden where he's maintained a solid lead. We just can't let up and I don't think he will.









						Pennsylvania : President: general election Polls
					

The latest political polls and polling averages from FiveThirtyEight.




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## iLunar

ericgtr12 said:


> There are no polls that show Trump taking PA, they've made adjustments from lessons learned in 2016 and all paths lead to Biden where he's maintained a solid lead. We just can't let up and I don't think he will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania : President: general election Polls
> 
> 
> The latest political polls and polling averages from FiveThirtyEight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> projects.fivethirtyeight.com




I really hope you're right! As long as PA stays above the margin of error, that's a good sign. Hillary was pretty much assured PA in 2016 by all the polls, but it was the first state to "go south", so speak. 

Trump is spending so much money here and his campaign is registering a lot of people last minute. I think this was always their ground game in PA. Let the polling show a Biden lead regardless of the outcome, and then in the final weeks charge up his voting base. I have no doubt there are going to be some really insane things Trump says in the upcoming weeks related to middle PA (ie Harrisburg is awful, fracking is safe & Biden hates fracking, Philadelphia is bad, the thugs in Philly are coming for your suburbs, etc). I also think he'll go after commie-california-kamala in targeted social ads in western (mostly racist) parts of the state.

Biden has a lot of ties to Scranton, and I am so hoping he leverages them as much as possible. Biden speaks like he's from PA, so there's a lot of familiarity and confidence there for him. I'm hoping it turns into votes.

*I encourage anyone who knows people in PA to reach out and ask about their voting plan. Last day to register in PA is October 19th!*


----------



## Eric

iLunar said:


> I really hope you're right! As long as PA stays above the margin of error, that's a good sign. Hillary was pretty much assured PA in 2016 by all the polls, but it was the first state to "go south", so speak.
> 
> Trump is spending so much money here and his campaign is registering a lot of people last minute. I think this was always their ground game in PA. Let the polling show a Biden lead regardless of the outcome, and then in the final weeks charge up his voting base. I have no doubt there are going to be some really insane things Trump says in the upcoming weeks related to middle PA (ie Harrisburg is awful, fracking is safe & Biden hates fracking, Philadelphia is bad, the thugs in Philly are coming for your suburbs, etc). I also think he'll go after commie-california-kamala in targeted social ads in western (mostly racist) parts of the state.
> 
> Biden has a lot of ties to Scranton, and I am so hoping he leverages them as much as possible. Biden speaks like he's from PA, so there's a lot of familiarity and confidence there for him. I'm hoping it turns into votes.
> 
> *I encourage anyone who knows people in PA to reach out and ask about their voting plan. Last day to register in PA is October 19th!*



Your concerns are valid. Hillary was favored 77% to Trump's 23% and we know how that ended. They're saying this time that Biden is over 50% and that makes a big difference, for whatever that is worth. But a 5 point lead is not comfortable by any stretch, it looks like he's not ignoring at least, which was Hillary's biggest problem back in 2016.


----------



## ronntaylor

​I remember posting about efforts to suppress Black & Dem votes and many were reluctant to call it truthfully. The last couple years have proven that it is a concerted, disparate effort of Republicans to stay in power and deny rights of voters that are Black & Brown, Democratic, young, poor/working class, progressive, or any combination of these.

From writer & professor Viet Thanh Nguyen's FB page

*I wanted to share this story from a friend of mine in Texas. She is Black, which I mention because it is relevant to her story about voting in Houston*:



> Yesterday I had to fly home to Houston to Early vote! I went on line to request an absentee ballot a month ago. Last week, what I got in the mail was instructions for requesting an absentee ballot!! I had to fly home to Houston from OKC to vote. I even rented a car, so I wouldn’t disrupt my family’s schedule.
> 
> I also decided to vote on the White side of my suburb because I’d heard of the lines were very long and wait times were long on the side of town where there are higher populations of BIPOCs. Sure enough, there was NO wait time on the white side of town. They had tons of voting booths and workers. On the other side of town, there were fewer booths and few poll workers. Sickening.
> 
> So I paid the highest poll tax in history! My grandmothers are in heaven shaking their heads right now.
> 
> Here’s my take on it:
> 
> Plane ticket home to early vote $300
> Rental car to drive to the polls $70
> Voting on the White side of town? Priceless!
> --
> Republican leaders in Texas, Florida, Georgia and other places are doing their best to make it harder for people to vote. And, no surprise, what that means is making it harder for people of color to vote. Eliminating ballot drop off boxes, reducing the number of polling stations, requiring witnesses for mail-in ballots, demanding that former prisoners pay all their fines (even if the state itself doesn't know what those fines are). There are pictures of people in Georgia waiting in huge lines for many hours. They are doing it because they know that their vote counts and that voting is the least all of us can do to protect ourselves and our democracy.
> 
> Black people in particular know that this country has tried to rob them of their vote. After the end of the Civil War, in the American South, liberated, formerly enslaved people used their vote to elect Black officials throughout the South. Racists in the South put an end to that with things like poll taxes and trick questions about a voter's viability that were impossible to answer. If the South couldn't prevent Black voters from voting for Black leaders, then the answer was to drastically limit the access of Black voters at the polls.
> 
> We are seeing this happen all over again, and Black people damn well know it. That's why they're waiting in lines for hours.
> 
> As for the rest of us, it's our right and privilege to vote. Use it!


----------



## lizkat

I'm leaving this here as a reminder for those who haven't indulged yet.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1318273054837932032/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1319780584495943682/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

About the only time I ever became angry in class when I used to teach politics, occurred one year, an election year, when some sullen teenagers, bored and alienated, (yet studying politics by choice at university) yawned at me, drawling, in a languid tone that was also a sullen moan, something to the effect that, as that "they're all the same", why should they bother voting?

Of course, as this election should make all too abundantly - and depressingly - clear, firstly, they are most certainly not "all the same", - and, most of the time, they never were, - and secondly, the right to vote was hard fought for and hard won (especially for women, people of colour, those from social classes that were less advantaged or privileged in terms of access to privilege, power, education, life choices, economic opportunity), and that, for most of recorded history, most men and almost all women had little to no say in choosing who was to govern them and have such a say - and such control - over their lives, the direction of their lives, their life choices (if any), and, that not to avail of this opportunity to vote, not to exercise this right, is not only grossly and grotesquely irresponsible, intellectually lazy, and a complete cop-out as a citizen, but it also allows those who may seek unscrupulously to curtail your rights, limit your lives, and control your choices, all the more political room (and opportunity) in which to do so.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’ve had this app on my phone for at least a couple of years now. You have no idea how much joy it gives me to see that DAYS number drop to single digits. 

​


----------



## Huntn

Clix Pix said:


> Happy and proud here to be able to announce that this afternoon I went to the satellite early voting location (the local branch of the county public library) and cast my vote!  I joined about one hundred or so of my fellow citizens in this electoral district standing in line around the exterior perimeters of the library building, and all of us were masked as well as trying to be careful to maintain appropriate social distance.  The line moved along fairly smoothly and more people kept coming in at the end as those of us already there kept moving forward.  It was a gorgeous afternoon, so no problem standing around for about an hour and a half outdoors!  I played with my iPad for a while and from time to time gazed around at my fellow citizens as we were moving forward, from the rear of the building to  in front of it at last, then let into the lobby two-by-two and in that area went through the initial careful procedures set up to both accommodate the voting requirements and the COVID-19 precautions and procedures before proceeding to the library's large meeting room where there were a few more verification steps before then being handed the actual ballot.  There were both tables at which one could sit and booths at which one could stand in order to read and fill in the appropriate tabs beside each name/category  with either a blue or black pen.  I used my own pen rather than one of theirs.   Sticking the document into the scanner was the final step and, "Congratulations!  You have voted!" came up on the screen. Big smile here!  . Did my part to hammer another little nail into the "coffin" representing the end of the Orange Man's unreal, totally mind-boggling presence in the White House, hopefully putting an end to what we, the American people,  have painfully endured for the past four years.
> 
> They had curbside voting available for the disabled and elderly who couldn't have stood in line, and they also had a ballot drop box available outside the library (with an attendant)  for those who had filled out their absentee/early ballot at home and who had brought it to the site.  Plenty of staff around to make sure all procedures were followed correctly and to answer any questions or concerns someone might have.  This is a highly multicultural area so ballots were available in various languages, as needed, as were the instructions on sheets handed out ahead of time to those who wanted to review the sample ballots before going into the voting area.   All seemed to be working smoothly and efficiently, which of course is extremely important.
> 
> After I voted, although  when I first arrived, before getting in line I had already dropped the book I was returning into the book drop on the exterior of the building, I still just _had_ to go in to the library proper afterwards -- the lure of a library is just irresistible to me -- and although I've still got several books at home to read, I picked out a couple more.
> 
> I miss those cool "I Voted!" stickers we used to get, so I'm happy to have the digital version on here!



There was also curbside voting for  disabled in Harris County, Texas (Houston).

Word has it that the GOP hates voting convenience because they think it helps their side? Besides being a disgusting notion, unpatriotic and undemocratic convenience helps their side too. I think they started with their theory that “poor people” as a rule don’t have picture ID, which pisses me the hell off. In Texas, I have a voter registration card which used to be all that was required. Then the GOP took the idea of voter suppression and ran with it, trying to expand it into area that without doubt effect their side too. The most blatantly disgusting self serving argument is Rump’s, that basically only Red states can be trusted with mail in voting. Yeah, sure, if your a cheating crook running as a Republican...

If the government had their heads on straight, there would be some form of a Federal Voter oversight sight to tie in the 50 State Vote Management (The latter handle respective States based on voter roles) and then voting would enter the modern age.

There are fears about hacking, but we trust our money to online banks, so I don’t see this as a big issue. Just use state of the art security.


----------



## Alli

Took her 4 hours, but she voted early today. Here’s my exhausted baby.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Took her 4 hours, but she voted early today. Here’s my exhausted baby.
> View attachment 888




Four hours?  

In an advanced (modern, first world) state? 

Even with Covid-19? 

Makes you think - if you were of a suspicious cast of mind - that, perhaps, just perhaps, they aren't all that keen on encouraging a large turn out.

Very well done.


----------



## Alli

I can’t imagine what the lines will be like on Election Day, or when the polling places will actually be able to close.

This has definitely encouraged me to go vote absentee on Monday.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I can’t imagine what the lines will be like on Election Day, or *when **the polling places will actually be able to close.*
> 
> This has definitely encouraged me to go vote absentee on Monday.




The rule that every election I have observed across three continents in a quarter of a century has, (including those that I have supervised - a different mandate, as you have an executive mandate as a supervisor, i.e. you run the election jointly with the local authorities of the country in question and sign off on all of the relevant paperwork) or is: Everyone who is still standing in line when the polls close, gets to cast a ballot.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Took her 4 hours, but she voted early today. Here’s my exhausted baby.
> View attachment 888



Wow, good for her. This shows just how engaged people are this time around.


----------



## appleisking

Alli said:


> Took her 4 hours, but she voted early today. Here’s my exhausted baby.
> View attachment 888



Props. Mine took about 2 hours. Long but still half that.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> The rule that every election I have observed across three continents in a quarter of a century has, (including those that I have supervised - a different mandate, as you have an executive mandate as a supervisor, i.e. you run the election jointly with the local authorities of the country in question and sign off on all of the relevant paperwork) or is: Everyone who is still standing in line when the polls close, gets to cast a ballot.



Can you imagine that the polling place is supposed to close at 8 and at 7:55 there are still 300 people waiting in line outside the building?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Can you imagine that the polling place is supposed to close at 8 and at 7:55 there are still 300 people waiting in line outside the building?




The rule that I have seen put into practice (in places such as Bosnia, and Kosovo, where large numbers were queuing and voting all day, including at closing time) was that all those in line at the time that the station closed were supposed to be allowed to vote.  A member of the precinct staff was nominated (with security, if necessary) to go to the end of the line and mark that off - for nobody was allowed to join after that last person in the line at the formal closing time.  

Now, while I have seen dozens and dozens of people in line at such times, I have never seen anything remotely approaching around 300; but, in those polling stations, voting would proceed until the last person in that line had cast a ballot, which meant that the station would not have actually finished accepting voters for the best part of an hour after polls were supposed to have closed.


----------



## ronntaylor

Family and good friends took advantage of the 1st day of early voting here in NYS. My twin and his wife braved the lines for two hours and 44 minutes. He really should've used an absentee ballot as a cancer survivor with a compromised system, but he doesn't trust the election officials in his town/county.

One friend in the Bronx took 2-1/2 hours to vote. She said that was by far the longest time she's ever waited on line to vote.

A FB friend waited nearly three hours to vote and recorded his experience in Bedford-Stuyvesant, Brooklyn. Elderly residents offered water, chairs, and snacks to those on line that wrapped around the building more than three times.

And a friend and former co-worker was up early to vote on conservative Staten Island. She said she didn't mind the 3+ hours as she's been waiting for this day since November 2016.

I can't imagine the horrors to come on November 3rd. I've only worked one election as a poll worker where we had to monitor the line after the 9 p.m. closing time. We had maybe 20/25 still on line. That was the election with a two-page ballot tear sheet during a rainy day that caused so many jams in the scanners. I heard about the extremely long lines in 2012 and how workers didn't get out till nearly midnight. I imagine that it's possible that they will leave after midnight this year. I already hated getting home after 11 p.m. four years ago. COVID-19 was the final straw for me to quit as a poll worker. That and the lack of communication from the Board of Elections about protective measures and enhanced training for us. They were practically begging me to complete my annual training by this past Monday. With my household of elderly in-laws, I'm not willing to chance it for what is essentially minimum pay at best. I did like assisting voters and making democracy works. But it's just not worth the headache and potential sickness.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320147376460488704/


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> I can’t imagine what the lines will be like on Election Day, or when the polling places will actually be able to close.
> 
> This has definitely encouraged me to go vote absentee on Monday.



If I learned a lesson this year, if the time frame is 2 week early voting, wait a week and the crowds will thin down, at least that is the trend in my neighborhood.


----------



## Clix Pix

The first week we had early voting here in Virginia, it was only available at our main county administration building, and the lines were very long....once the satellite locations opened up about a week or ten days later, again they were all very busy their first week, and especially the first two or three days.  (I was part of that crowd on Day 2 at my local satellite polling place, with long lines, lots of people throughout the day. I was in line about an hour and half, or just under, prior to being let into the building to actually cast my ballot). The next week -- the week just past -- when I drove past the library enroute somewhere else, I glanced over and saw that while there was still a line and the parking lot was full, that there didn't seem to be as many people and the line didn't wrap around the entire building.    Not sure when the final day for absentee/early voting is, but presumably some time this coming week since the week after next will be the election.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320103921394741248/


----------



## ronntaylor

Voters here in NYC cast more than 93K ballots for the first day of early voting. My friend on Staten Island says that most of the people talking on line were planning to vote for Biden-Harris. And tons of younger voters. I think polls may be undercounting younger voters. Amy Siskind brought up this point last week.

Dem voters still need to send in their ballots, early vote and encourage family members and friends to vote as I still see The Mango Turd and the his minions/The GOP attempting to steal this election.


----------



## User.45

ronntaylor said:


> Voters here in NYC cast more than 93K ballots for the first day of early voting. My friend on Staten Island says that most of the people talking on line were planning to vote for Biden-Harris.* And tons of younger voters. I think polls may be undercounting younger voters*. Amy Siskind brought up this point last week.
> 
> Dem voters still need to send in their ballots, early vote and encourage family members and friends to vote as I still see The Mango Turd and the his minions/The GOP attempting to steal this election.



I have that suspicion too... If you think about it, voters ≤20y have a statistically much lower chance to make it in polling registries, so polling companies could only get away with this because they were also much less likely to vote. That said now that most college students are studying from home and aren't distracted by campus life, I suspect them to be a new significant demographic.


----------



## Alli

ronntaylor said:


> Voters here in NYC cast more than 93K ballots for the first day of early voting. My friend on Staten Island says that most of the people talking on line were planning to vote for Biden-Harris. And tons of younger voters. I think polls may be undercounting younger voters. Amy Siskind brought up this point last week.
> 
> Dem voters still need to send in their ballots, early vote and encourage family members and friends to vote as I still see The Mango Turd and the his minions/The GOP attempting to steal this election.


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> View attachment 933




It'll be interesting to see the numbers from early voting days with eight hours to vote instead of just six for the weekend days. Especially for the couple of days when the voting ends at 8 p.m. A FB acquaintance showed voting location with 100s of people still on line at yesterday's 4 p.m. closing. Just insane!


----------



## Eric

ronntaylor said:


> It'll be interesting to see the numbers from early voting days with eight hours to vote instead of just six for the weekend days. Especially for the couple of days when the voting ends at 8 p.m. A FB acquaintance showed voting location with 100s of people still on line at yesterday's 4 p.m. closing. Just insane!



We're definitely breaking some records, I'm still hoping to hear on election night but there will be so many votes that they count until the polls close. If they call Florida for Trump it will be called that night but that seems unlikely.


----------



## Huntn

I have to hope that the voting surge is driven mostly by the _sick of The Head Incompetent and Corrupt Liar _crowd.

Which reminds me of this sign and how every putrid aspect of Trump is radiated out in an attempt to frame the world around him, and blind his little suckers, stoppering their noses to the reality of his stinking slime. Better put some rubber gloves on too. It’s corrosive, dropping your IQ by 70%.


My suggestion​


----------



## User.45

Huntn said:


> I have to hope that the voting surge is driven mostly by the _sick of The Head Incompetent and Corrupt Liar _crowd.
> 
> Which reminds me of this sign and how every putrid aspect of Trump is radiated out in an attempt to frame the world around him, and blind his little suckers, stoppering their noses to the reality of his stinking slime. Better put some rubber gloves on too. It’s corrosive, dropping your IQ by 70%.
> 
> View attachment 944​



Today I saw the first Trump flag in my quintessential "infested", corrupt (that's actually quantifiably true), Democrat run city. I'd say I respect the boldness but also the person's not gonna be popular in the neighborhood.


----------



## Eric

PearsonX said:


> Today I saw the first Trump flag in my quintessential "infested", corrupt (that's actually quantifiably true), Democrat run city. I'd say I respect the boldness but also the person's not gonna be popular in the neighborhood.



Exactly, I don't see the point in letting my neighbors know my political leanings, whether through signs or posting on the Nextdoor app.


----------



## Edd

My fantasy for election night is that we get the result, I stick my head out the window of my downtown domicile letting out a loud “whooo hooo!”, informing dozens of neighbors about my political leanings.


----------



## Eric

Edd70 said:


> My fantasy for election night is that we get the result, I stick my head out the window of my downtown domicile letting out a loud “whooo hooo!”, informing dozens of neighbors about my political leanings.



My hope as well, they called it for Trump in 2016 before like 10:00, if they can't do it this time around I think we're in trouble, even with the early voting considered.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> My hope as well, they called it for Trump in 2016 before like 10:00, if they can't do it this time around I think we're in trouble, even with the early voting considered.



I’m hoping they can do it BECAUSE OF the early voting.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Summing up our political landscape in dance form
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320735072438419456/


----------



## Huntn

ericgtr12 said:


> Exactly, I don't see the point in letting my neighbors know my political leanings, whether through signs or posting on the Nextdoor app.



A neighbor, with a white beard almost to his belly has been pestering me to put up a Biden sign. No thanks, not in Texas. Of note he’s pro-life and was a Republican, as in recently. His yard is plastered with Biden signs and he’s been on a one man campaign to get the neighborhood plastered with them. Actually I am surprised how many there are and secondly how few Slime Ball Signs are up, like the _Jesus is My Lord, Trump is My President_ sign I already posted. On my street there are 3-4 Trump signs and 10-13 Biden signs. Keep in mind that Harris County, Texas, where Houston is located is one of the Democratic strongholds In the State.


----------



## JayMysteri0

And here we are...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320774697861132295/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320499112261918726/


----------



## ronntaylor

I'm hoping this surge is reminiscent of the 2018 Midterms: Dem results were much better than the polling. With higher early voting, easier absentee voting and no infighting among Dems, The Mango Turd will need as many deplorable on Election Day to have any chance. I still won't take anything for granted. The GOP will do anything to stay in power.


----------



## Edd

One week until election day! I took next week off. We plan to start the day with an excellent breakfast and mimosas, walk to our voting place, and spend the rest of the day being an anxious, increasingly boozy mess.


----------



## User.45

I finally voted. Not that it really matters, my state is as blue as the summer sky..

Just to clarify, early in person voting started yesterday in my state, hence the finally. I've been anxiously waiting for this moment since 2018.


----------



## Eric

PearsonX said:


> I finally voted. Not that it really matters, my state is as blue as the summer sky..



It still matters, glad to hear it. We're seeing such large turnouts this cycle and it's great to see everyone taking part. Let's hope it ends in Trump's ass getting handed to him.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

PearsonX said:


> I finally voted. Not that it really matters, my state is as blue as the summer sky..




Actually, it does matter, it always matters, it always has mattered, irrespective of whether you are in the majority or belong to a barely tolerated minority.

And, I need hardly remind you whether it is a summer sky blue state or a screaming rubicund red state, there are people in your country who would happily turn the clock back and deny you citizenship, query your humanity and deprive you of the right to cast a ballot.

They need to be challenged, disagreed with, contested, disputed and resisted by every possible legal means and method.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> Actually, it does matter, it always matters, it always has mattered, irrespective of whether you are in the majority or belong to a barely tolerated minority.
> 
> And, I need hardly remind you whether it is a summer sky blue state or a screaming rubicund red state, there are people in your country who would happily turn the clock back and deny you citizenship, query your humanity and deprive you of the right to cast a ballot.
> 
> They need to be challenged, disagreed with, contested, disputed and resisted by every possible legal means and method.



I agree, it was just the expression of my displeasure with the electoral system. The thought that a person's vote from Wyoming holds multiple times the value of mine really angers me. I understand why the Senate was designed the way it is, so smaller states interests are not neglected, but the electoral college should be abolished. Or if we stick with it, there needs to be a way that guarantees that my vote is not _inferior _to others'.


----------



## iMi

Let’s face it. We lost 2016 because of a record low turnout. That’s a fact. The media made claims that Hillary was a slammed dunk deal. 98% chance of being elected. A lot of people went, meh... what’s the point of *me* voting. She’s got this... Every vote counts and I think people are finally realizing this. Biden will win. Trump would have lost 2016 if we just had 1-3% higher turnout in key states. This time, we’re seeing record turnout. 

We all must vote. Every single one of us!


----------



## iMi

PearsonX said:


> I agree, it was just the expression of my displeasure with the electoral system. The thought that a person's vote from Wyoming holds multiple times the value of mine really angers me. I understand why the Senate was designed the way it is, so smaller states interests are not neglected, but the electoral college should be abolished. Or if we stick with it, there needs to be a way that guarantees that my vote is not _inferior _to others'.




What should really anger you even more is why their vote has more “value“ relative to us. Slavery. That’s the main reason why we have an electoral collage. The idea was that since slaves, who are property and not people and therefore have no right to vote, still contribute economic input on behalf of the white owners. Therefore, that value must be represented. Thus, we have the system we have. There were other reasons and this one is often swept under the rug. It’s an uncomfortable issue to discuss and the poor white folks in the south have been through enough already. Let’s not make them uncomfortable  

Also, why the hell are we still holding elections on Tuesday?

It all made sense back in the 1800’s. Saturday and Sunday were the rest days. Monday you‘d get the farm ready for the week and plan the buggy ride. Tuesday you’d go to town or county to vote and be back before market day on Wednesday. The rest of the civilized world‘s democracies almost all vote on the weekend, when vast majority of population is off work.


----------



## User.45

iMi said:


> Let’s face it. We lost 2016 because of a record low turnout. That’s a fact. The media made claims that Hillary was a slammed dunk deal. 98% chance of being elected. A lot of people went, meh... what’s the point of *me* voting. She’s got this... Every vote counts and I think people are finally realizing this. Biden will win. Trump would have lost 2016 if we just had 1-3% higher turnout in key states. This time, we’re seeing record turnout.
> 
> We all must vote. Every single one of us!



Agree. But we also need to fix this system. If the popular vote wins the presidency that would be a much better and universal motivator for people to go out to vote even in solid blue or red states.


----------



## Eric

PearsonX said:


> Agree. But we also need to fix this system. If the popular vote wins the presidency that would be a much better and universal motivator for people to go out to vote even in solid blue or red states.



This is hard to argue, voters from either side can easily feel disenfranchised when they know which way their state is going to go. In this case local ballot measures can help offer incentive but in the bigger picture doesn't help much.

However, all of that said this year's turnout is far beyond what anyone could've expected and IMO it takes a monster like Trump to scare the shit out of people enough to stand in lines for 8 hours.


----------



## iMi

PearsonX said:


> Agree. But we also need to fix this system. If the popular vote wins the presidency that would be a much better and universal motivator for people to go out to vote even in solid blue or red states.




Could not agree more. A vote is a vote. Majority wins. It’s pretty simple. We should do the same for Congress. No more districts. Or districts that are setup by zip code, etc. Gerrymandering is equivalent to picking your voters. It should be the other way around. Voters should be picking you. Last, we need to repeal citizens united and restore the precedent it set as it also plays a role in how elections are funded and who gets to have the loudest voice.


----------



## Edd

I’m incredibly emotionally invested in this election. Gave $ last week to Biden and opponents of Graham, Collins, and McConnell.

I work with mostly 30-ish folks with college educations. Talking with one of them last week, he did not know who Mitch McConnell was. Scares the fuck out me.


----------



## Eric

Edd70 said:


> I’m incredibly emotionally invested in this election. Gave $ last week to Biden and opponents of Graham, Collins, and McConnell.
> 
> I work with mostly 30-ish folks with college educations. Talking with one of them last week, he did not know who Mitch McConnell was. Scares the fuck out me.



Same here, I've donated several times now and a buddy of mine who has never voted in his life registered this year and also donated a pretty good amount of cash. Are the 15 emails and texts a day from Biden still asking for more money annoying knowing he's smoking Trump in the money war? Yes lol, but I'm not unsubscribing until the last vote is cast.


----------



## Alli

Edd70 said:


> One week until election day! I took next week off. We plan to start the day with an excellent breakfast and mimosas, walk to our voting place, and spend the rest of the day being an anxious, increasingly boozy mess.



That had been our plan since our polling place is a 4 minute walk. But my nerves got the best of me so we went downtown yesterday to vote absentee in person. Pizza for dinner Tuesday night along with an extra large bottle of Moscato.


PearsonX said:


> I finally voted. Not that it really matters, my state is as blue as the summer sky..



To quote one of my favorite musicals “it must be nice, it must be nice.”


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> That had been our plan since our polling place is a 4 minute walk. But my nerves got the best of me so we went downtown yesterday to vote absentee in person. Pizza for dinner Tuesday night along with an extra large bottle of Moscato.
> 
> To quote one of my favorite musicals “it must be nice, it must be nice.”



Finally referred to my long wait since 2018 and the fact that in person voting just started this week in my state.


----------



## Mark

PearsonX said:


> Finally referred to my long wait since 2018 and the fact that in person voting just started this week in my state.




@PearsonX
the good news is that your vote does matter. qualification: your vote will matter if enough states adopt this. 

there are now 15 states that will* award their state's electoral delegates to the national majority vote winner.
so, every vote does count. even if you are in the naviest-blue of a state. or rather, will eventually count, once its in force.
*will:  legislation will not take effect until similar bills are passed by enough states to provide a majority of the Electoral College’s 538 votes.
this is sad...



















						National Popular Vote
					

State status: AK AL AR AZ CA CO CT DC DE FL GA HI IA ID IL IN KS KY LA MA MD ME MI MN MO MS MT NC ND NE NH NJ NM NV NY OH OK OR PA RI SC SD TN TX UT VA VT WA WI WV WY The National Popular Vote bill would guarantee the Presidency to the candidate who receives the most popular votes in all 50...




					www.nationalpopularvote.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

What brings me some hope...


> Georgia’s legacy of voter suppression is driving historic Black turnout
> 
> 
> Changing demographics in the Atlanta suburbs and an explosion of civic engagement among first-time voters could turn the state blue for the first time in decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com






> ATLANTA — Almost every Black Georgia voter queuing up at the polls has a story about 2018.
> 
> Most waited for hours in lines that wrapped around their voting locations. Some were removed from the voter rolls arbitrarily, forcing them to fill out confusing provisional ballots on Election Day. Others stayed home altogether and — after watching Democrat Stacey Abrams lose the gubernatorial race by fewer than 60,000 votes — regretted that decision.
> 
> Now, voter enthusiasm among all races is at an all-time high in one of the most consequential battleground states in the country. So is voter anxiety.
> 
> In the shadows of billboards along I-85 and I-20 encouraging Atlantans to “VOTE EARLY,” barriers to that act loom large. There were reminders of this again during June’s egregious primary election: In populous, rapidly diversifying metro Atlanta counties like Fulton and Cobb, wait times extended up to six hours after polling locations were consolidated during the pandemic. The state’s new electronic voting machines also frequently malfunctioned, further slowing the ballot casting process.
> 
> Voters interviewed by POLITICO said anger over perceived voter suppression tactics is fueling their eagerness to cast early ballots. And indeed, Georgians are voting in numbers never seen before in the state’s history. Since Oct. 12, the first day of early voting, a staggering 2.7 million voters have cast a ballot — a nearly 110 percent increase from 2016. Beyond that, Democrats are organizing caravans, volunteering as election workers and serving as poll watchers. This level of enthusiasm is also a reflection of apprehension about the election: Voters here are turning out in waves.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I am NOT saying there is a type of 45 supporter, but...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321410610404483072/
if you go far enough down the assrabbithole, there seems to be a consistency.


----------



## Clix Pix

I was heartened today when I had to run to the library to pick up a couple of books being held for me and to return an item.....LOTS of people in line again waiting to vote and once again it went around the building.   Later on in the afternoon I went out again and once more past there, and another long line -- people are really getting out there this time and making their wishes known!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

iMi said:


> Let’s face it. We lost 2016 because of a record low turnout. That’s a fact. The media made claims that Hillary was a slammed dunk deal. 98% chance of being elected. A lot of people went, meh... what’s the point of *me* voting. She’s got this... Every vote counts and I think people are finally realizing this. Biden will win. Trump would have lost 2016 if we just had 1-3% higher turnout in key states. This time, we’re seeing record turnout.
> 
> We all must vote. Every single one of us!



If Trump gets a second term, especially if it's in a close contested win, I think one of the biggest casualties will be voting.  I'm not saying we won't be allowed to vote.  I'm saying a lot more people than even now will question what's the point.  On top the of the presidency Congress has largely become an ineffective logjam collecting a paycheck to do nothing other than block the other side.  They're still debating another stimulus while Republicans are still trying to kill the ACA with no replacement.  At this point I have no idea what we put these people in office for other than collecting donor money for the party and getting trained to become a lobbyist once they leave office.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Huntn

In Texas, it has been reported that more people have early voted this time around, than voted in the entire 2016 midterm.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> In Texas, it has been reported that more people have early voted this time around, than voted in the entire 2016 midterm.


----------



## Yoused

Some trollboy at the the other place posted a F'news link saying that the most searched term on the big g was "how do I change my vote". The well-poison is already flowing heavier than sewage.


----------



## Eric

Yoused said:


> Some trollboy at the the other place posted a F'news link saying that the most searched term on the big g was "how do I change my vote". The well-poison is already flowing heavier than sewage.



Most of the more popular wells have prevented the poisoning, unfortunately MR is not one of them.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Huntn said:


> In Texas, it has been reported that more people have early voted this time around, than voted in the entire 2016 midterm.



I know historically this type of activity usually favors Democrats, but we also haven’t had a pandemic for 100 years, and I’ve seen a lot of interviews with comparatively level headed Trump supporters with a “I wish he wouldn’t/I don’t really like when he” list, but despite that they still support him because of one or two key issues.

Also people on the right are well aware people on the left aren't going to sleep this election out like they did in 2016. which might inspire them to vote to counter that.


----------



## Yoused

Huntn said:


> In Texas, it has been reported that more people have early voted this time around, than voted in the entire 2016 midterm.



2016 was not the midterm, it was the year we had President Trudgedy foisted upon us. But, yes, the 2020 early vote total has indeed surpassed the 2016 total turnout.


----------



## JayMysteri0

_I posted this elsewhere, because I expect this will be the next vein of misinformation mined over there, once some are given their talking points._

Also a reminder, since no October surprises seemed to have worked out as planned for a particular group, which means some late game desperate misinformation is inevitable...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321802843590971392/

Why post this?  Because a certain individual has an issue if results don't happen election night, which he may use to make a case for a certain 'new' Supreme Court to weigh in on.



> https://www.npr.org/2020/10/28/928805754/how-and-when-are-votes-officially-counted





> PRESIDENT DONALD TRUMP: It would be very, very proper and very nice if a winner were declared on November 3 instead of counting ballots for two weeks, which is totally inappropriate. And I don't believe that that's by our laws. I don't believe that.
> 
> SHAPIRO: To be clear, American law does not require a winner to be declared on November 3. And to explain more about what the law does say, Wendy Weiser of the Brennan Center joins us now.
> 
> Good to have you here.
> 
> WENDY WEISER: Thank you for having me.
> 
> SHAPIRO: We're all accustomed to winners generally being announced on election night. Is that because of any official requirement?
> 
> WEISER: Absolutely not. In fact, the results that we hear on election night are not the official results. They're unofficial results. And this year, it might very well be the case that in many states, we don't even know who the winners are on election night or for days after Election Day.
> 
> SHAPIRO: Tell us what those unofficial results are based on that people are so accustomed to treating as if they are the final word.
> 
> WEISER: Well, the unofficial results that we get on election night are often just the initial results. They are based on the ballots that have been counted so far, typically the ones that are coming in from in-person voting. And in states that count their absentee ballots in advance of Election Day, we might get some of those as well. And it takes days for election officials, after receiving and processing ballots, to - often, to tabulate them, especially as we are going to see an increasing number of absentee ballots.





> SHAPIRO: So if that tabulation takes time and there's not a result on election night, should people worry? Should that cast a shadow over the results or indicate any kind of a problem or crisis?
> 
> WEISER: No. People should actually be - rest assured that if we don't have results on election night, that's because election officials are doing everything they can to make sure that every vote counts. This year, we've had an unprecedented challenge to our election with the pandemic. And it's caused a large number of Americans to switch to voting by mail or absentee ballots. And those come in on paper ballots, and they take longer to process and to count than the ones that are happening on Election Day.
> 
> SHAPIRO: So that question of what it means to count every vote is being litigated right now, as we said. And on this program, we've talked about some of the high-profile lawsuits, including cases in Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, North Carolina. When we are this close to an election and many have already voted, should voters worry that a court might decide a case in a way that could invalidate their vote?





> WEISER: Americans who've already voted should feel confident that their ballots are going to count. And really, you know, it is absolutely the case that - courts should not be changing the rules this late in the game. But there are steps that voters can and should take to make sure their ballots are not rejected. And if voters get their ballots in now on time and follow the instructions closely for filling out their ballots, they shouldn't have any problems regardless of anything a court does. The things that the courts are ruling are not going to impact your ballots if you get your ballots in on time and if you follow the instructions for filling out the ballot.
> 
> SHAPIRO: What does all of this say about the functioning of our democracy? Does this dispute - does this litigation mean that the system is working or that the system is teetering on the precipice?
> 
> WEISER: It is absolutely unacceptable in a modern democracy to have significant numbers of ballots cast by eligible voters tossed out because of technicalities. That doesn't mean that the system is illegitimate or the result is invalid. But it does mean we should take a close look at our election rules after this election and put in place some real voting reforms to make sure...
> 
> SHAPIRO: OK.
> 
> WEISER: ...That every eligible ballot counts.



In other words, stock up on liquor for Tuesday night, there will be angst for awhile after...

And don't let anyone tell you we need results by that night or it's _rigged_ ( Again?!  ) or some ish.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> _I posted this elsewhere, because I expect this will be the next vein of misinformation mined over there, once some are given their talking points._
> 
> Also a reminder, since no October surprises seemed to have worked out as planned for a particular group, which means some late game desperate misinformation is inevitable...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321802843590971392/
> 
> Why post this?  Because a certain individual has an issue if results don't happen election night, which he may use to make a case for a certain 'new' Supreme Court to weigh in on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, stock up on liquor for Tuesday night, there will be angst for awhile after...
> 
> And don't let anyone tell you we need results by that night or it's _rigged_ ( Again?!  ) or some ish.



An early call for Florida could put it all to bed but we know how it goes with them.


----------



## JayMysteri0

An early call will earn whining from certain parts about all those 'mail in ballots'...

There's no winning with this crowd, unless they get their way


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> An early call will earn whining from certain parts about all those 'mail in ballots'...
> 
> There's no winning with this crowd, unless they get their way



Yeah they'll whine no matter what and even if the networks call it we'll still need to wait for official counts anyway, but they normally nail it (2000 notwithstanding). I'll personally be watching CNN, and John King doing his thing with the maps.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> Yeah they'll whine no matter what and even if the networks call it we'll still need to wait for official counts anyway, but they normally nail it (2000 notwithstanding). I'll personally be watching CNN, and John King doing his thing with the maps.



Nope. Steve Kornacki with the big board on MSNBC. He’s magic!


----------



## ronntaylor

Huntn said:


> In Texas, it has been reported that more people have early voted this time around, than voted in the entire 2016 midterm.



Same in Hawaii (and Georgia?). And Amy Siskind reports that in many places that track voter's registered party, Dems outnumber Rep by a lot. In some places by 2-to-1. One of her followers said that in many cities that the number of Dems voting tops the total number of Rs & Is combined. That bodes well. I'll still be anxious until the race is called Tuesday night/Wednesday morning.


----------



## JayMysteri0

What the bloody F- ?!!!



> 4 Dozen Undelivered Ballots Found at Miami-Dade Post Office, Sparking Investigation
> 
> 
> United States Postal Service officials are looking into a video shared by the Florida House Democratic Leader showing what he says are piles of unsorted mail sitting in a Miami-Dade post office, sparking concerns that valid ballots won’t be counted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcmiami.com





> United States Postal Service officials are looking into a video shared by the Florida House Democratic Leader showing what he says are piles of unsorted mail sitting in a Miami-Dade post office, sparking concerns that valid ballots won't be counted.
> 
> House Democratic Leader Kionne McGhee tweeted Friday a video from a "concerned postal worker," his office said in a statement. The video shows mail sitting in numerous bins at the Princeton post office on Southwest 250th Street in Homestead. NBC 6 has not verified the validity of the video.



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1322214250413215744/


> McGhee said the person who sent him the video said mail-in ballots are within the bins and that the mail has been sitting in the post office for over a week.
> 
> “I am shocked, I am disappointed, and I am angry at what I saw in the video. It is unthinkable that these ballots have been sitting in boxes day after day, potentially denying people a voice in their democracy," McGhee said in a statement.






> Postal distribution center audit ordered after video shows ballots in bins at SW Miami-Dade branch
> 
> 
> SOUTHWEST MIAMI-DADE, Fla. (WSVN) — Miami-Dade State Attorney Katherine Fernandez Rundle has ordered an audit of all of the county’s postal distribution centers after cellphone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wsvn.com





> SOUTHWEST MIAMI-DADE, FLA. (WSVN) -
> Miami-Dade State Attorney Katherine Fernandez Rundle has ordered an audit of all of the county’s postal distribution centers after cellphone video recorded at a post office in Southwest Miami-Dade showed dozens of mail-in ballots in bins and on the floor, prompting calls for action from both Democratic and Republican officials.
> 
> In a statement issued Friday night, Fernandez Rundle responded to the video that was taken inside the U.S. Post Office branch in the Princeton area, along the 13000 block of Southwest 250th Street.
> 
> It reads in part, “With time running out and essential local, state and federal election issues to be decided, news of a possible postal delay in Miami-Dade County is troubling.”





> Florida House Democratic Leader Kionne McGhee posted the video to Twitter after receiving it from a concerned postal worker. The footage shows dozens of mail bins, some containing mail-in ballots, left sitting unattended in a mail room.
> 
> “This is still a debacle, no matter how you look at it,” he said.
> 
> 
> “It’s a little disturbing to see ballots laying around unsecured, unguarded at a post office,” said Miami-Dade Republicans Chairman Nelson Diaz.
> 
> The bins appear to be part of a back log at the Princeton branch.
> 
> In his tweet, McGhee wrote the postal worker informed him the ballots have been “sitting for over a week.”
> 
> Friday evening, 7News cameras captured U.S. Postal Police inspectors at the Princeton branch.
> 
> Area residents said they’re all too familiar with mail delivery delays.
> 
> “People need their mail. They’re supposed to be reliable, especially with the election coming up,” said Brittany Ellis, a small business owner.



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1322345951508549632/

Also, I didn't know what *864511320 *means, but I do now.


----------



## SuperMatt

With the Supreme court making some recent egregious rulings about ballots needing to be RECEIVED by a certain date in some states, the post office could intentionally hold them up by a day and disenfranchise voters. PACK THE F-ING COURT!!!!!!


----------



## Huntn

Yoused said:


> 2016 was not the midterm, it was the year we had President Trudgedy foisted upon us. But, yes, the 2020 early vote total has indeed surpassed the 2016 total turnout.



My mistake,  you are correct. Now I’m wondering if the reference I heard was for 2016 or 2018? Hmm.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> I am NOT saying there is a type of 45 supporter, but...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321410610404483072/
> if you go far enough down the assrabbithole, there seems to be a consistency.



That idiot looks like Alex Jones in a bad toupee.


----------



## Yoused

Police in North Carolina get medieval on upstarts celebrating their right to vote.









						Officials pepper spray, arrest people after traffic blocked during Graham voter rally
					

A voting rally in Graham became chaotic after police pepper-sprayed and arrested marchers after they blocked traffic Saturday afternoon.




					www.wxii12.com
				




"We are change" is one of them subversive slogans. Like those antifa commies would use.


----------



## Joe

How are y’all feeling the night before the election?


----------



## Alli

JagRunner said:


> How are y’all feeling the night before the election?



My stomach is rumbling and my head hurts. I’m terrified.


----------



## SuperMatt

I feel relief it’s almost over. I did what I could by voting, and may watch TV tomorrow night to see results... or maybe not.


----------



## Joe

I’m glad it’s almost over too. I’m not sure if I will watch. I may just wait to see what happens Wednesday morning when I wake up.


----------



## Alli

JagRunner said:


> I’m glad it’s almost over too. I’m not sure if I will watch. I may just wait to see what happens Wednesday morning when I wake up.



That’s probably the smart move.


----------



## ronntaylor

JagRunner said:


> How are y’all feeling the night before the election?




Anxious. Talking to a couple in their 80s tomorrow about their experiences in the Civil Rights movement (both also former union leaders). They want to end the year with a Biden-Harris win, with the Senate in Democratic control. But they're resigned to whatever happens. I'm believe Joe will pull it out, just prepared for The Mango Turd to try to steal what he can.


----------



## Yoused

ronntaylor said:


> prepared for The Mango Turd to try to steal what he can



There will not be so much as a Velvet Elvis left on a WH wall by late January.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Take a look at the OSCE/ODIHR site; by tomorrow afternoon - it would be about 3pm or 4pm (15.00 or 16.00) Washington time - the Limited Election Observation Mission in the US should publish their preliminary report on the election (Statement of Preliminary Findings) and will hold a press conference to publish and explain their findings, where they will also take questions; this will have a significant say - and influence - in how the international community will regard the election.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Take a look at the OSCE/ODIHR site; by tomorrow afternoon - it would be about 3pm or 4pm (15.00 or 16.00) Washington time - the Limited Election Observation Mission in the US should publish their preliminary report on the election (Statement of Preliminary Findings) and will hold a press conference to publish and explain their findings; this will have a significant say in how the international community will regard the election.




Thanks for reminding us of that..   Here's a link to the site









						General Elections, 3 November 2020
					

Press conference  Following an invitation to observe the general elections scheduled for 3 November 2020 in the United States of America, based on the findings and conclusions of the Needs Assessment Mission deployed from 29 May to 5 June 2020, and in accordance with its mandate, ODIHR is...




					www.osce.org


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Thanks for reminding us of that..   Here's a link to the site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Elections, 3 November 2020
> 
> 
> Press conference  Following an invitation to observe the general elections scheduled for 3 November 2020 in the United States of America, based on the findings and conclusions of the Needs Assessment Mission deployed from 29 May to 5 June 2020, and in accordance with its mandate, ODIHR is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.osce.org




In a normal world, I would - quite possibly - have been a part of this team.

From experience, they will be receiving information throughout the night from across the country, - including their own observers  - which they will seek to verify, confirm and update as they receive it; I have sat up all night on E-night compiling and writing and verifying some of the political content for the political section of such reports, often meeting an initial deadline of 7 a.m.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> In a normal world, I would - quite possibly - have been a part of this team.
> 
> From experience, they will be receiving information throughout the night from across the country, - including their own observers  - which they will seek to verify, confirm and update as they receive it; I have sat up all night on E-night compiling and writing and verifying some of the political content for the political section of such reports, often meeting an initial deadline of 7 a.m.




People like you who often take high personal risk in the interests of observing how well nations manage to perform regarding integrity of democratic elections are priceless.   It's not anywhere near to "everyone" who is willing to hang out in nations where elections may be marred by violence.  And unfortunately,  that job remains largely invisible and thankless.  So.. thank you.

That said,  I'm glad you're not here observing this particular election!  I have not thought that OSCE observers or for that matter voters actually waiting on line might find themselves physically endangered in a US election.  And of course I'd like to think that today will be a peaceful one at all our polling places, for everyone's sake and that of our international reputation, such of it as may not be in tatters with our traditional allies abroad.

Honestly I believe most Americans are tired of the chaos and pot stirring Trump has brought to bear amongst us in the past four years.  We all deserve a chance to express that opinion without interference at the polls and in counting houses after this election.

I am just not sure if that is strong enough a feeling to guide the votes of those who would rather --at the polls anyway-- paste the more reasonable face of Never-Trump Republicans and their more traditional policy planks over the radically different aims of Donald Trump. 

A lot of conservative-leaning women have just had it in 2020 with the gap between traditional Republican emphasis on "family values" and the performance of this president and his administration on that score alone.  Far fewer self-described conservative men have shared that kind of exasperation with pollsters in the runup to this election.  It remains to be seen if there is such a thing as a "shy Biden voter".

Still, for anyone  to vote for Trump in 2020 on the basis of "well he IS a Republican after all"  is truly deluded in my own opinion.   He made that clear from the inception of his 2016 campaign.    The fact that Wall Street now expects a Biden presidency makes it pretty clear that Trump's marginal utility to the tax-cut and deregulation crowd was a one-off expectation that has been fully or nearly met but that either way the cost of tolerating his abusiveness, incompetence and erratic (at best!) policymaking has become too high.


----------



## Clix Pix

SS, like Liz, I am just as relieved that you are not putting yourself and your health in danger by being here in the US to observe this particular election!   I do hope that one day you will come to the US, though, just for pleasure and to see how interesting and diverse the US is.....


----------

